# Game Thread - April 14, 2005: Heat @ Sixers 8:00 PM (EST) - TNT



## Kunlun

*April 14, 2005 - 8:00PM (EST)*

*Miami Heat (56-21) VS Philadelphia 76ers (39-38)*

*@Wachovia Center, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania*

*Projected Starting Lineups:*

 



*Season Series:* Heat lead series 2-1.​


----------



## Kunlun

I'm not sure if Shaq is playing or not, but I've heard that he is so I just put him there so we can expect the worse. I don't understand why he sits out all those other games and then comes to kick our ***. What did we ever do to him?

I don't know what to expect, we could win this or we could get blown out. That's just how unpredictable our team is. I'm going to say we win this one, it'll be close though, but I think Iggy will bring his A game and slow down Wade and contribute with some good offensive numbers this time.


----------



## Premier

Even if Shaq is playing, I think this will be a close game. I don't dare bet against the Iverson-led Philadelphia 76ers. The guy has so much competative spirit that he will refuse to let this game become a blowout.

Miami Heat: 89
Philadelphia 76ers: 84

Allen Iverson gets the most assists.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Hopefully Shaq is still sick lol.


----------



## -33-

Shaq practiced today, expects to play tomorrow


----------



## SixersFan

If we lose this game, the game against the Nets will decide if we go to the playoffs or not.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

If Shaq is out, we win this one, if he's playing, it's going to be really close. We've beat the Heat before this season, so we could do it again, but it'll be really tough.

One thing is almost certain though, Iverson probably won't let us get blown out.


----------



## Kunlun

*Don't forget to post your score predictions and the assist leader of the night for a chance to win 100,000 uCash points!!*

105-100 Sixers win.

Allen Iverson leads the night in assists.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

101-100 Sixers win :biggrin: 

Allen Iverson leads in assists


----------



## J Pops

105-88 heat...marbury leads the night with assists


----------



## Tersk

J Pops said:


> 105-88 heat...marbury leads the night with assists


*If Shaq plays* 
Heat: 104
Sixers: 98
Allen Iverson assist leader

*If Shaq doesn't play* 
Heat: 99
Sixers: 94
LeBron leads assists

B'ah, don't ask me how I got it


----------



## Sykk

Sixers 94
Heat 92

AI leads in assists


----------



## mellow-dramatik

Sixers 102 Heat 93

Ai leads the night in assists


----------



## -33-

Shaq is starting for sure..

Damon Jones has the flu now, so Dooling will start if he can't go


----------



## Kunlun

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Damon Jones has the flu now, so Dooling will start if he can't go


That's really good news for us if Dooling is playing for Jones. We can't defend the three pointer for ****.


----------



## Kunlun

> PHILADELPHIA -- Chris Webber will be in the starting lineup tonight against Shaquille O'Neal and the Miami Heat, and it is up to the 76ers to find a way to win with him on the court.
> 
> Coach Jim O'Brien plans to use Webber over these final five games, which will be crucial to their playoff hopes, without hesitation. The way he sees it, Webber is healthy enough to play, so he's healthy enough to start and play his usual 35 minutes.
> 
> The 76ers are clinging to the eighth and final Eastern Conference playoff spot ahead of New Jersey. They will either sink or swim in their push for the playoffs with Webber, who just returned to the lineup after missing five games with a sprained left shoulder.
> 
> "I have so much confidence in Chris Webber," O'Brien said. "For him to be set back for five games, get banged up and then to be thrown back into it ... He knows I'm going to have him on the court in key times, and he will bring exactly what we expect down the stretch."
> 
> That wasn't the case Tuesday when the 76ers lost 105-98 to the Boston Celtics, a loss that virtually eliminated them from winning the Atlantic Division and thus getting the third seed in the Eastern Conference playoffs. Webber shot 3-for-10 for eight points and was just 2-for-5 from the free throw line, with the three misses coming in the fourth quarter.
> 
> His shoulder was clearly bothering him, even though Webber refused to use that as an excuse. But with a day between games, it probably won't be that much better tonight. And with a short between-games practice, there isn't much time to develop that chemistry that Webber and Allen Iverson were starting to get before Webber was injured on March 30.
> 
> "It's just tough," Webber said, "but talking about it isn't going to help. Right now, I'm trying to concentrate on being positive ... As a competitor, I don't like this at all. I've never experienced this in my whole basketball career."
> 
> He stayed positive Wednesday by teaching Samuel Dalembert some of O'Neal's favorite low-post moves after practice. If anyone should know them, it's Webber. He and O'Neal clashed dozens of times when Webber played for the Sacramento Kings and O'Neal with the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> The Heat are just as formidable as those Lakers teams were now that they have O'Neal. He missed Miami's last three games while recovering from a stomach virus. O'Neal, who practiced Tuesday and Wednesday, is expected to play tonight.
> 
> Don't be fooled by Miami's recent struggles, when they went 4-5 over the past nine games, as a sign of a disinterested team that has already clinched its top seed in the playoffs. Not when the Heat are riding a 21-game winning streak with all of their regular starters on the court, a streak that began Feb. 1 in Dallas.
> 
> They will likely get a chance to extend that streak tonight. So, any extra knowledge that Dalembert can get from someone like Webber can only help. But Webber wasn't overly encouraging.
> 
> "The best thing you can do is just hope he's off, because you can't really check him one-on-one," Webber said. "You just have to try to make him take his second-tier shot. He has his favorite go-to moves, so you want him to go to Option B, because he might not make that shot as often as he would with Option A."
> 
> The 76ers, meanwhile, don't have many options left. They're beginning a stretch of four games in five days, which includes their game Friday at Indiana and a showdown in New Jersey on Sunday that could decide everything.
> 
> There is no more time left to re-acclimate Webber into the lineup. It will either happen or the 76ers will miss the playoffs.
> 
> "This, in essence, is our playoffs," O'Brien said. "You have to play every game, every possession like our basketball lives depend on it. For me, this is a wonderful time to be part of a team with so much on the line."


We've really got to figure out how to win with Webber. Basically, the rest of our games are must wins and I know Webber can help us, we just need to find a way to have him contribute positively.

Webber in lineup crucial for 76ers


----------



## Dizmatic

This is the game the Sixers must steal. I think the Sixers know the urgency with New Jersey being so close to them. Webber is the key tonight. We need at least 20 points from him.

Sixers - 103
Heat - 96

Iverson - 9 assist


Hopefully they will prevail, the next game against Indiana will be tough.


----------



## Kunlun

Don't forget to place your bets on the Sixers in the vBookie.

Just click here to place your bets.
*
Go SIXERS!!*


----------



## Coatesvillain

Kunlun said:


> Don't forget to place your bets on the Sixers in the vBookie.
> 
> Just click here to place your bets.
> *
> Go SIXERS!!*


I figured since the team is way better when I bet on vBookie than when I don't, so I put 2000 on the Sixers even though I don't think there's a way for them to cover with that spread.

98-93 Sixers. Iverson's going to lead with assists, I'd say about 10.


----------



## LJD

96-94, Sixers win, AI gets most assists.


----------



## Kunlun

Game is about to start, get ready to witness a Heat *** whooping!


----------



## -33-

Heat 107
Sixers 95

Assist Leader: Wade 10

Edited: Dooling isn't starting, so I changed


----------



## Petey

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Heat 107
> Sixers 95
> 
> Assist Leader: Dooling 9


LOL, you want Joe Camels' uCash too?

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun

They have Damon Jones in the starting lineup. This sucks for usm we always have problems with good shooters, prepare for this guy to go off on us.


----------



## aquaitious

Miami Heat: 94
Philadelphia 76ers: 81

Marbury for most assists.


----------



## Kunlun

Tip off. Sixers get the ball!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber is guarding Shaq.


----------



## Kunlun

Korver misses a mid range shot, Wade gets it on the other end and drops a mid in.

Webber on the other end with a high off the glass layup. 

2-2.


----------



## Petey

Korver misses, Wade then responds with a bucket!

6ers responds with a bucket, and Wade counters.

Jones hits.

Heat up 6-2.

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun

Jones to Jones! Sixers missing all their shots now.

6-2 Heat.

Wade gets fouled by Webber under the basket.


----------



## Petey

Webber called for a foul, bad call.

Wade slipped.

Haslem to Shaq, 8-2, Heat.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

Iggy better get going on D as Wade has 4.

Ai misses the layup.

Jones hits another basket to make it 6-2.

Iggy misses the three.

Wade goes down hard as he slips on the floor, foul on Webber? He slipped though, no foul. Shaq gets his first two. 8-2

Webber no good from the arch.

Wade drives and is fouled by Dalembert, to the line for two.


----------



## Petey

Dalembert called on the foul.

Wade at the line, hits.

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun

Wade gets fouled going to the basket. Two free throws coming up.

What a slow start for the Sixers, we can't get going on offense.

Wade hits both free throws.

8-2 Heat.


----------



## Petey

Heat up 10-2 early, Miami hasn't missed.

Shaq blocks Iggy, 6ers ball.

AI misses, Shaq boards. 

Heat have all 5 boards.

Wade drives, misses.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

Wade gets both, 10-2.

Ai misses a jumper.

Wade misses the tough layup. Shaq serves up the facial on Dalembert, 12-2 Miami.


----------



## Petey

WOW, Shaq is feeling better, 12-2, Heat.

-Petey


----------



## -33-

Sammy D........facial


----------



## Kunlun

Jesus! Shaq just smacked Iggy' shot out of bounds. Iverson then catches the inbounds and misses a mid range jumper.

Dalembert misses the rebound and knocks it out of bounds on the other end then Shaq gets the pass and DESTROYS Dalembert. 

12-2 Heat.


----------



## Kunlun

Timeout Sixers.

We need to get ourselves together, set up the offense better. Iguodala tried being aggressive, but got his **** blocked. He shouldn't let that kill his confidence though, he needs to keep attacking.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Petey said:


> WOW, Shaq is feeling better, 12-2, Heat.
> 
> -Petey


Hes BIG, lol.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Sweet assist by Shaq.


----------



## Petey

What a great pass, Shaq to Haslem.

14-2.

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun

What the hell is Iggy trying to pull? He air palls a hook shot over Jones then Webber knocks the ball out of bounds.

Shaq with a beautiful over the head pass to Haslem.

We suck. 14-2 Heat.

Dalembert with a hook shot over Shaq. 14-4 Heat.


----------



## Petey

Korver to Dalembert.

14-4, Shaq stripped.

Korver for a 3.

14-7.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

Finally Korver with the thre. 14-7.

Iggy gets his first foul on wade, to the line for two(wade).


----------



## Petey

Iggy called for a foul on Wade, his first, Wade to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun

Korver popped a three in then Wade comes down and drives in and gets fouled. He misses the first free throw, but makes the second.

15-7 Heat.


----------



## -33-

Cwebb and Dalembert have no hope against Shaq.....might wanna see what Marc Jackson can do


----------



## Petey

Korver with another basket. Jones responds with a 3.

19-9, Heat.

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun

Korver misses a three.

Shaq on the other end is abusing Webber and Dalembert. He misses and gets his own rebound then gets fouled going up. Makes one of two free throws.

16-7 Heat.


----------



## Petey

AI drops a bucket. 21-11, his first bucket.

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun

Korver hit a mid range shot.

Eddie Jones hits a three to return the favor.

Iguodala missed a dunk.

Damon Jones hits another shot.

Iverson hits.

Shaq, three seconds offense in the key.

Iggy to Dalembert for the alley oop layup!


----------



## Petey

Iggy to Dalembert... 21-13. Wade is blocked by Dalembert, AI for a quick bucket.

21-15.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

Shaq is out, we need to make a run.


----------



## Petey

Haslem hits from the elbow. Webber was stripped. Damon Jones.

26-15.

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun

Haslem hits a mid range jumper on Dalembert.

Webber posting up and gets blocked by Haslem.

Damon Jones runs it up and pops it.

26-15 Heat.


----------



## -33-

Like I said pregame, 

Webber is too soft for Udon


----------



## Petey

AI w/ a circus layup... I hate when he does that to the Nets.

26-17.

Doleac called for a foul, 1st for the Heat.

About 2 to play in the quarter.

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun

Shaq is out, Doleac is in.

Iverson beautiful drive to the basket on Jones.

26-17 Heat.

Doleac over the back foul on Dalembert going for the rebound.


----------



## Premier

Wow...that was a great move by Iverson, crossing up Damon Jones and getting by Udonis Haslem for the circus-layup. Iverson is the most fearless player in the league, risking his body for every point. You got to love him for that.


----------



## -33-

he got by Doleac, not Haslem.....


----------



## Petey

AI just tips the ball back in 26-19.

Jones fouled Jackson, going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun

Marc Jackson is in for Dalembert. Webber just had a nice pass to him, but it gets knocked out of his hands. Iverson makes a layup.

26-19 Heat.


----------



## Kunlun

Iverson for THREE!

26-22 Heat.


----------



## Kunlun

Korver for THREE!

26-25 Heat.


----------



## Petey

AI drains a 3, 26-22, tipped to AI, AI to Korver for a 3.

Heat up 1 now.

-Petey


----------



## Premier

Iverson dribbles 3/4 of the court, draws two defenders and kicks it out to Korver. Korver, with his quick release, manages to hit another three-pointer. 



Shaq_Diesel said:


> he got by Doleac, not Haslem.....


My bad.


----------



## -33-

put

in

zo

---

doleac

is 

awful


----------



## Kunlun

Sixers on a 10=0 run. Iverson gets fouled going to the basket! Going to the line for two.

26-25 Heat.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Its great playing against them when Shaq is sitting.

We just took the lead 27-26 with AIs fts.


----------



## Petey

AI drives, foul called on Doleac. AI with a chance to take the lead at the stripe.

Hits the first, tied.

AI...

Hits, 27-26, 6ers at the end of the 1st quarter.

-Petey


----------



## BizzyRipsta

nice run by the sixers...doesn't make us nets fans happy though.


----------



## Kunlun

12-0 run to finish the quarter. Iverson went off in the last couple mintes when Shaq went out. Iggy's had a bad first quarter.

27-26 Sixers!


----------



## Premier

Allen Iverson has been huge. He has thirteen on five of eight shooting to go along with two rebounds and two assists.


----------



## Kunlun

****! Iverson gets stripped going to the basket. Dalembert fouls Laettner on the 2-1 fastbreak. He makes one to tie it.

27-27.


----------



## Kunlun

Iggy with a baseline three! Heat toss it out of bounds. Sixers ball.

30-27 Sixers!


----------



## Petey

Shaq is back in the game...

Jackson going in, Shaq says no no... but Jackson going to the line.

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun

Jackson!! Draws the foul on Shaq. How the hell did he drive in like that?? He's at the line shooting two. Makes both.

32-27 Sixers.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Lead is 5, biggest for us tonight.


----------



## Petey

Dalembert with his 3rd foul.

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

:curse: Damn Sam just picked up his third pf.


----------



## Kunlun

****, Eddie Jones blows past Iggy and drives into Dalembert for the AND 1! Dalembert steps off the court with three fouls and Webber comes on. This is bad news.

32-30 Sixers!


----------



## Premier

What? How wasn't that traveling on Eddie Jones. You only get one and a half steps on a layup. That was clearly two, maybe three. Good thing they called the charge.


----------



## Kunlun

Webber goes in strong, misses the layup, gets his own rebound then gets fouled. Makes first free throw, misses second.

33-30 Sixers!


----------



## Petey

Iggy with another 3.

36-30, Heat.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

SHAQ... AND 1!

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams

Lol at McKie coming in to double shaq. 36-33 Sixers


----------



## Kunlun

Iverson with a beautiful pass to Iggy for another baseline three!

O'Neal on the other end gets an AND 1!

36-33 Sixers!


----------



## Kunlun

Iverson to Webber for the mid range jumper.

Shaq gets fouled again.

38-33 Sixers!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber strokes the jumper to make it 38-33.

This time Iggy gets the foul on Shaq, to the line for two.

Commercial break.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

If no one has noticed, Iggy has 3 assists already, not bad at all


----------



## Kunlun

They really need to deny the entry pass into Shaq. I thought that's what this defense was all about. Fronting the post.


----------



## -33-

if you front Shaq, we lob over the top...

who's gonna get between shaq and the rim on the help side? nobody.


----------



## Kunlun

Iggy needs to watch his fouls now, he has two already. We're going to be in foul trouble all game if it keeps on going this way. Our top two defensive players are in foul trouble.


----------



## Kunlun

Shaq_Diesel said:


> if you front Shaq, we lob over the top...
> 
> who's gonna get between shaq and the rim on the help side? nobody.


It worked that game we beat you.


----------



## Kunlun

Shaq misses both free throws. Good ol' Shaq.

Webber gets an offensive rebound and lays it in.

40-33 Sixers!


----------



## Petey

Webber with a put back... 40-33, 19 point swing for the game.

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun

Dooling at the line. Makes first free throw, makes second as well.

40-35 Sixers!


----------



## -33-

Zo in the game.....thank god it's not Doleac


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Shaq is sitting down with 2 fouls


----------



## aquaitious

Damn, one second the 6ers are down by 10, the next they're up by 5.

40-35, Shaq's out with another foul. Mourning in.


----------



## Kunlun

Shaq with the foul on Jackson trying to get the rebound. He has two fouls now and has to come off. Mourning on the floor.

Iverson pops a three and misses.

Wade comes back and floats a shot in.


----------



## Kunlun

Man, they are getting all the rebounds. Why the **** can't Marc Jackson finish? ****.

40-39 Sixers!


----------



## Kunlun

Timeout Sixers.

We're so short and soft, we don't get any rebounds now with Dalembert off. Marc Jackson has absolutely no athleticism either.


----------



## Kunlun

Marc Jackson gets fouled by Mourning down low. Makes both free throws.

42-39 Sixers!


----------



## aquaitious

lol Kunlun, Love the avatar.


----------



## -33-

CWebb and Sammy D with 3 fouls each


----------



## Kunlun

Wade on the other end dishes off to Anderson who gets fouled by Webber. Anderson makes both free throws.

42-41 Sixers!


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Beautiful pass from Iverson to Marc Jax


----------



## -33-

Zo Block victim #1


----------



## Petey

AI hits, 44-41, 6ers.

Jones then burns AI.

Zo with a big block on Jackson.

Rodney Rogers in for the 1st time tonight.

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious

Iverson i snasty, he just made the whole defense commit to him, and gives it to a wide open Jackson. He just set up Webber, who just "threw* it away by giving it to Jackson.


----------



## Kunlun

What a pass from Iverson to a cutting Jackson!

Damon Jones hits a jumper. McKie has a wide open layup and passed it off to Jackson who got blocked. What a ****ing idiot.

On the other end Wade is at the line and misses his first shot, makes the second.

44-44.


----------



## Kunlun

By the way Rodney Rogers is in now. Our defense and rebounding will be down even more. He gets his first turnover of the game. Beautiful.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Iverson is doing great passing the ball right now


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Here comes Shaq


----------



## Kunlun

Jackson with a layup.

Wade goes in and gets fouled. So many damn calls going their way this game.

Wade makes both in. Shaq is back. Oh No!!

46-46.


----------



## -33-

Wade and 1!


----------



## Petey

WHAT A PLAY! Wade hits, foul on Korver.

Wade Hits.

Heat up, 49-46.

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious

Kunlun said:


> By the way Rodney Rogers is in now. Our defense and rebounding will be down even more. He gets his first turnover of the game. Beautiful.


I think we all know who's happy, though, right?

(Petey)

Bad call, that was a charge.


----------



## Kunlun

Wade is at the line again after running over Korver. AND 1! The referees are ****ing retarded.

49-46 Heat.


----------



## -33-

the rule is pretty simple

you can't take a charge in the circle....

korver was in the circle

he can wait for the charge for hours, but if he's in the circle, it's a block


----------



## Kunlun

Korver is popping everything he catches and he's missing too.

Shaq travels on the other end.

Jackson gets fouled, two coming up.

49-46 Heat.


----------



## aquaitious

Shaq_Diesel said:


> the rule is pretty simple
> 
> you can't take a charge in the circle....
> 
> korver was in the circle
> 
> he can wait for the charge for hours, but if he's in the circle, it's a block


True the rule is simple, but he was out of the circle.


----------



## -33-

aquaitious said:


> True the rule is simple, but he was out of the circle.


 did you watch the replay? his right foot was on the line, his heel was in the circle....


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

aquaitious said:


> True the rule is simple, but he was out of the circle.


Yeah, he stepped with his heel into the circle, but the heel didn't enter the circle until after he was hit


----------



## Kunlun

Marc Jackson hits both free throws.

He then fouls Shaq on the other end.

49-48 Heat.


----------



## Kunlun

Shaq misses both. Korver with the rebound. Iverson misses a layup. 

Offensive foul on Wade (finally!).

Iverson misses again on the other end. Haslem makes a layup.

51-48 Heat.


----------



## Petey

Big 3 for Jones... play is in question.

Heat up regardless.

-Petey


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Wow, Shaq has 4 turnovers already


----------



## Kunlun

Iverson is cold this quarter. Damon Jones hits a three while getting fouled, no call.

Iggy gets fouled on the other end. He makes both.

53-50 Heat.


----------



## -33-

no question about the 3 that time......Damon!


----------



## aquaitious

I saw Krover about an inch away from the circle....


AI has missed the last 3 shots for the 6ers.

The Heat are heating up.

AI banks it in. 
Jones hits a buzzer beater.

61-52 Halftime.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

God damn it, that Jones haalf court shot killed us


----------



## -33-

"1 Lucky Shot Deserves Another"


Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamon
Jones!


----------



## Petey

OMG Damon Jones for a buzzer beater 3 to end the half mid way between half court and the arc.

Heat up by 9. WOW.

-Petey


----------



## Kunlun

Wade just ****s on Iguodala.

Damon Jones hits another three. ****. I knew this guy was going to go off on us. 

Finally!!! Iverson hits a crazy shot!

OH MY GOD!! Damon Jones hits a running three pointer over Iverson!!! What the ****!!

61-52 Heat.

Halftime.


----------



## Kunlun

Why hasn't Willie Green played yet? Does the coach really not trust him at all? We need to give Iverson a rest, he's getting tired. Although he might not show it, it's obvious. He was missing easy layups and getting killed on defense.


----------



## aquaitious

Well this game will be interesting. (Aren't they all?)

The Heat aren't even playing their best D, but the 6ers just can't buy a shot. AI has had and set up about 7 shots in the last 5 minutes of the 2nd quarter and all resulted in misses.

Shaq was out of the game for the last 4/5 minutes, yet the 6ers failed to capitalize on it, and find themsleves in a even bigger whole than with Shaq in the game.

I'm scared for my prediction...game is a high scoring one.


----------



## Kunlun

Shaq_Diesel said:


> the rule is pretty simple
> 
> you can't take a charge in the circle....
> 
> korver was in the circle
> 
> he can wait for the charge for hours, but if he's in the circle, it's a block


He was out of the circle. It was just a bad call.


----------



## Kunlun

Third quarter begins. Good defense by Korver.

Webber bad pass to Iggy for the oop.

Dalembert thinks too much about his layup. God damnit! Jump ball, Webber and Haslem. Webber wins! Iverson gets fouled going to the basket.

61-52 Heat.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

You have to dunk that Sammy


----------



## RoyWilliams

Sweet dunk by Wade makes it 63-54 Heat lead.


----------



## Kunlun

Webber nice layup.

Wade slams it in!

63-54 Heat.

Webber misses a jumo shot.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> You have to dunk that Sammy


I yelled some expletives when he pulled that crap.


----------



## Kunlun

A lot of misses.

Finally! Iverson hits!

63-56 Heat.


----------



## Kunlun

Shot clock violation on Eddie Jones.

Iggy and Wade jump ball. Out of bounds, Heat ball.

Korver fouls Wade. 

Korver lays it up!

63-58 Heat.


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI with the short jumper makes it 63-56.

Miami shot clock violation.

Sixers get tied up and knock it out on the tip.

AI to Korver on the turnover. 63-58


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI misses the ugly three.

Shaq gets fouled down low, to the line for two.


----------



## Kunlun

Dalember and Haslem jump ball. Dalembert wins. Iverson runs up and bricks a three, not even rim.

Shaq gets fouled on the other end.

63-58 Heat.


----------



## Kunlun

Shaq only hits one free thrw.

Webber misses a hook shot over Haslem. Webber then does some fancy **** pass to Iguodala, but Iggy steps out of bounds. What the ****.


----------



## -33-

Petey

what's wrong with your yankees?


----------



## RoyWilliams

Shaq hits one. 64-58.

Webber drives and misses.

AI gets the steal but Iggy steps out of bounds.

Haslem gets the layup . 66-58

Dalembert misses.

I have changed to ESPN for the fight with Sheffield and a Boston Fan


----------



## Kunlun

Haslem hits a bank shot.

Iverson hits a technical free throw. He then hits a BIG THREE!

66-62 Heat.


----------



## Kunlun

Iggy passes up a wide open three and goes in and gets fouled!

Timeout Heat.


----------



## Kunlun

Iguodala hits both free throws. Sixers down two.

Haslem AND 1!

When Shaq gets double teamed he really knows where to pass the ball. That's where Haslem is getting his points from. 

Alonzo comes in for Shaq. 69-64.. Heat.


----------



## Kunlun

Man Korver passed up a layup and turned it over.

Eddie Jones slams it in. 

OH MY GOD! Zo! Is BLOCKING EVERYTHING!

Dalembert tips in an Iverson miss.

71-66 Heat.


----------



## -33-

Zo #2 And #3


----------



## Kunlun

Haslem hits a jumper.

Marc Jackson at the line now. He hits both.

73-68 Heat.


----------



## Kunlun

Alonzo at the line. Damon Jones goes off for Dooling. Zo hits both free throws. 

Iverson to Jackson for the mid range shot.

75-70 Heat.


----------



## Kunlun

We keep giving up offensive rebounds! They got three chances and Alonzo finally hooks it in.

Timeout Philly.


----------



## -33-

Zo is getting his game back into shape....

Cleveland down 10 in the 4th


----------



## Kunlun

Iverson hits two free throws.

Eddie Jones misses a jumper.

DALEMBERT!! MONSTER DUNK!!

77-74 Heat.


----------



## Kunlun

Wade squeezes in a layup.

Korver for THREE!

****, Sixers almost had a chance to steal the ball, but Marc Jackson is too slow.


----------



## -33-

81-77 

End Of 3


----------



## Kunlun

Sixers ball. Dalembert misses a shot over Mourning.

Heat milking the clock. Wade to Haslem for the last second layup.

81-77 Heat.

End of third.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Korver for three again


----------



## Kunlun

Begining of fourth.

Korver pops a three. It's in!

Shaq lays it in.

83-80 Heat.


----------



## Kunlun

Dalembert gets Iverson's missed shot and gets fouled. Jackson misses a mid range shot.

Eddie Jones misses a three.

Marc Jackson gets fouled going for the basket.


----------



## Kunlun

Marc Jackson hits both free throws.

83-82 Heat.

* Eddie Jones has five fouls.


----------



## -33-

Webber with his 5th.....


----------



## Kunlun

Wade draws a foul on Webber. Webber now has five fouls. Wade hits both free throws.

Jackson over Shaq!

85-84 Heat.


----------



## Kunlun

Korver air balls a three.

Shaq three seconds in the key.

Heat have 17 turnovers compared to the Sixers 9.


----------



## Kunlun

Webber bricks a wide open jumper.

Shaq draws a foul on Jackson. 

* Iverson already has a double double with 23 points and 10 assists and only *one* turnover.


----------



## Kunlun

Timeout Philly.

We've missed out on several chances to take the lead. We've got to capitalize down the stretch. The Heat have been missing their shots, we've got to make ours.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade lays it in, Heat up 3.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Tell Oneal to keep the Shaq-Fu off the court.


----------



## Kunlun

Webber steals the ball! Then loses it trying to play point guard bringing the ball up. Wade lays it up.

Korver misses an open three.

Iverson steals the Shaq pass. Iggy gets fouled trying to dunk.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq with the turnover...Iggy fouled by wade on the allyoop attempt.


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI hits the three to tie it at 87.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AI for three. All tied up at 87


----------



## Kunlun

No shots going to be taken. Iverson for THREE!!! It's tied!

87-87.


----------



## Kunlun

iverson turnover. Webber rebound. Jackson can't finish for ****!


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Please Marc, stop shooting


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Andersons shot rims in and out.

Foul on jackson, his third.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Wade gets fouled and goes to the line for two. 87-87


----------



## Kunlun

Wade gets an offensive rebound over Webber. He gets fouled. Good defense by Iggy, then gets fouled trying to force a shot up. Oh my God guys...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade fighting hard to get that shot up. Can't get it to fall but is fouled by Iggy.

Wade hits the first....and misses the second. Heat up 1.

JAckson hits, sixers up 1.


----------



## Kunlun

Wade hits one of two. JACKSON!! Sixers take the lead!!

89-88 Sixers!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Wade with another layup. Heat up 90-89


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade lost it, gets it back and lays it in. Heat back up 1.


----------



## Kunlun

Jackson needs to stop forcing ****.

Wade loses the ball, gets it back and lays it in. 

Iggy loses the ball.


----------



## Kunlun

It goes off Mourning! Still Sixers ball.

90-89 Heat.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Ps!ence_Fiction said:


> Please Marc, stop shooting


Unless its fts, hes 10-10.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Nice ****ing shot by Iverson


----------



## -33-

Wade takes the lead back


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Iggy For Three


----------



## RoyWilliams

Iggy for 3!!!! Gives us a 94-92 lead


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AI hits, wade ansers, 3 from Iggy.

Sixers up 2. 94-92


----------



## Kunlun

Iverson takes the lead!!

Wade takes and makes over Iggy.

IGGY FOR THREE!!!

94-92 Sixers!!


----------



## -33-

Udon's hustle takes the lead back again


----------



## RoyWilliams

Haslem answers to tie it.

Webber hits a jumper to put it at 96-94.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Haslem with the offensive rebound and the basket. Tied up.

Webber hits, sixers up 2 with 3:45 left.


----------



## Kunlun

Webber finally hits a shot! Takes the lead!!

*Iguodala has a career high three pointers made.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Webber misses. Shaq hits at the other end.

Tied at 96.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Wade misses the jumper, our ball.

Webber misses the jumper.

Shaq with the hook.96-96


----------



## -33-

Shaq ties it up

turnover by Cwebb


----------



## Kunlun

Webber misses.

Shaq makes a hook shot.

Iverson turnover.

96-96.


----------



## -33-

Wade with the dunk

assist by Udon


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Sixers turn it over.

Heat going to shaq...nice passing from the heat results in a Wade dunk. Heat up 2.


----------



## Kunlun

Wade for the dunk! DEFENSE GUYS!

Webber with a dunk!!

98-98.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nice pass from jackson, webber with the dunk to tie it up. 2 minutes to go in the game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Webber short on the jumper, rebound by Iggy, draws the foul on Shaq.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Nice ball movt by miami, wade with the dunk. 98-96 heat

Webber with the dunk, nice pass by jackson 98-98

Haslem misses the jumper

Webber misses another jumper, board Iggy and he gets fouled. To the line.


----------



## Kunlun

Haslem misses an open jumper!

Webber misses too! Iggy gets the rebound. Goes up! FOUL ON SHAQ!!

Timeout Miami.


----------



## -33-

hahah

Webber can't hit a jumper so now Doug Collins starts talking about how "his shoulder is killing him".....he's a choke job Doug, don't make excuses!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

is that little kid in the TNT commercial the kid from the Tracey Morgan show? (sorry if I missed it earlier in the thread, I just put this game on not long ago)


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Iggy at the line...hits the first....and the second. Sixers up 100-98


----------



## RoyWilliams

Up 2 with 130


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Eddie jones answers, tied up at 100.


----------



## Kunlun

Iguodala hits the first then hits the second. Sixers lead!

****! Eddie Jones hits an open jumper.

100-100.


----------



## -33-

EJ ties it up!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AI misses...

Shaq blocked under the basket. 3 seconds on the shot clock.

44.9 left in the game.


----------



## Kunlun

3 seconds on the shot clock for the Heat. Timeout Heat.


----------



## -33-

screen for eddie on the baseline for a mid range jumper


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade gets to the basket and lays it in. wow.


----------



## -33-

Wade takes the lead


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Webber hits. Tied with 31.2 left.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber ties it


----------



## Kunlun

Wade goes in for a layup in the three second span. 

Webber answers!

30 seconds left.


----------



## -33-

D-wade


----------



## RoyWilliams

Wade takes the lead back.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Huge shot by C-Webb, and as I write this, Wade gives the Heat the lead


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade hits. Heat up 2 with 12 second left.

AI fouled and misses! Going to the line for 2.


----------



## Kunlun

Wade hits a clutch jumper! OH NO!!

Iverson drives in and gets fouled. ALMOST an AND 1!!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Damn almost a chance for 3.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Tied game. 11.5 to go. Miami ball.


----------



## Kunlun

Iverson hits both free throws. 11.5 seconds to go.

Score is tied at 104.

*Let's go SIXERS!!*


----------



## JT

they need this win, to eventually get past and knock the cavs out.


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

C'mon Iverson, pull what you pulled at Washington


----------



## HogsFan1188

Does Kyle Korver even attempt to play defense?!


----------



## -33-




----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade misses! going to overtime


----------



## Kunlun

**** I'm shaking.

WADE MISSES!! OVERTIME!!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Overtime!!


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

Overtime, nice defense Iggy


----------



## RoyWilliams

Kunlun said:


> **** I'm shaking.


Lol so was i.


----------



## Kunlun

What a game guys! Overtime... It's Iverson's game now. He can do it!!


----------



## Ps!ence_Fiction

HogsFan1188 said:


> Does Kyle Korver even attempt to play defense?!


Where the **** did that come from?


----------



## -33-

slow it down

beat it inside to Shaq


----------



## RoyWilliams

For all you guests watching, click here to become a member, its free, and start posting.


----------



## Kunlun

My hands are so cold. 

Start of overtime.

Shaq gets the jump ball.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Lose ball on Dalembert, his 5th foul.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Heat win the jumpball.

Eddie misses the three.

Foul on dalembert, his 5th.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AI with the allyoop to iggy!


----------



## Kunlun

Dalembert fouls Shaq trying to get the rebound. Damon Jones is missing

IGGY FOR THE OOP!!!

106-104 Sixers!!


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI 2 AI for 2!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade answers at the other end.

Tied up at 106.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Jackson gets the board and the putback. 108-106 us


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jackson gets it away from shaq, lays it in. Sixers up 2.

Jones into the side of the backboad.

Iggy hits at the other end. Sixers up 4. Time out heat.


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI to AI again for the layup gives us a four pt lead.


----------



## Kunlun

Wow, Wade is fierce.

What the hell is Korver trying to do? One handed jumpers?? Jackson picks it off O'Neal and lays it up!

IGGY WITH THE LAYUP FROM THE ASSIST FROM IVERSON!!

110-106 Sixers!


----------



## RoyWilliams

That assist gives Iverson 14 on the nite.


----------



## JT

sixers will win this game, shaq doesn't appear to be his usual rimcrushing self


----------



## SirCharles34

Wow!
What a great ally oop to Iggy. 

Come on boys...we need this win. Let's play clamp down on the D the rest of the way and we'll be home free.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Iverson steals the inbounds, Korver for three. Miami down 7 real quick


----------



## RoyWilliams

Ai Steals The Inbounds Pass Find Korver For 3!!!!!!


----------



## Kunlun

Iverson To Korver!! Three!!! 

Mvp Mvp Mvp!!! Iverson!!


----------



## SirCharles34

The dagger is in their heaart.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Techincal foul on damon jones...that was a dumb move on his part.


----------



## RoyWilliams

And a T on Damon Jones.

Lead is 8


----------



## JT

iverson to korver, game. :laugh: damon jones is angry out there, funny stuff


----------



## -33-

alleninsf said:


> The dagger is in their heaart.


 3 mins left

I wouldn't talk after choking last game..........


----------



## -33-

3 by Damon Jones


ball game right?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

3 for damon jones. 5 poing sixers lead now.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Jones get 3 back by hitting a 3 lol.

114-109 us.


----------



## RoyWilliams

3 sec violation on us, turnover to miami it goes.


----------



## Kunlun

Iverson is amazing. 

Damon Jones with a three. Sixers up five.

Slow it down guys. Not THAT slow! Three second violation on Jackson.


----------



## -33-

alleninsf said:


> The dagger is in their heaart.


3 in the key by Philly...turnover


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Eddie fouled by Webber. He's gone.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Webber just fouled out. Dalembrt checks back in.


----------



## -33-

Foul on CWebb...he's gone....



alleninsf said:


> The dagger is in their heaart.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Wade drives and gets in in. 3 point game. 2 minutes left.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Wade for 2. 114-111


----------



## -33-

Wade lays it up

Miami down 3 with 2 min left



alleninsf said:


> The dagger is in their heaart.


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI with the open layup 116-111


----------



## mellow-dramatik

bang the game


----------



## Kunlun

Eddie Jones draws the foul. No shots. Webber fouled out. Fans clap for Webber. What a layup by Wade!

Iverson returns the favor. 

116-111 Sixers!


----------



## -33-

Wade with 42 pts



alleninsf said:


> The dagger is in their heaart.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AI drives and lays it in. 5 point game.

Wade hits the jumper, 3 point game. 42 points for him, crazy.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Wade hits again. 116-113


----------



## -33-

Timeout Miami

down 3, 1:12 left



alleninsf said:


> The dagger is in their heaart.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Korver misses, Jones gets the rebound and calls a time out. Sixers up 3 with 1:12 left


----------



## Kunlun

God damn! Wade can't be stopped.

Korver misses an open shot! Iggy and Eddie tie up the ball. 

Timeout Heat.

116-113 Sixers!


----------



## JT

wade is traveling out there like jet blue airlines, somebody call it damn


----------



## RoyWilliams

You guys jinxed us by calling it a game, as miami is down only three now with the ball. 1:12 togo


----------



## SirCharles34

someone needs to break both his legs. :curse: Wade has been automatic. They keep calling for Shaq to be MVP,but I think D.Wade is the MVP of that team.


----------



## Kunlun

The Sixers are taking it easy again. They always do this when they are doing good. Come on guys! Just over a minute! Suck it up!! Play hard! Play smart!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Once again, for all you guests, register, and post, its FREE!


----------



## -33-

Shaq to the line for 2



alleninsf said:


> The dagger is in their heaart.





mellow-dramatik said:


> bang the game





sherako said:


> iverson to korver, game. :laugh: damon jones is angry out there, funny stuff


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq with the rebound and fouled. 58.1 left.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Wade misses, Shaq with the board, gets fouled but misses the shot. Goes to the line for 2. 116-113


----------



## RoyWilliams

Dalembert just fouled out.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Shaq misses the first. Still 116-113


----------



## Kunlun

Shaq with an offensive rebound. He gets fouled. Hope he misses. Less than a minute left. Shaq misses both!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Misses the 2nd as well.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Shaq misses them. Jackson hits the jumper. Sixers up 5 with 40.5 left.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Jackson with the jumper.

118-113 with 40 secs to go. Miami ball.


----------



## Kunlun

Jackson is on fire!! He hits again!! 

118-113 Sixers!


----------



## SirCharles34

Keep fouling him. He has bricks for hands....


----------



## Kunlun

Timeout Heat!! 

We're taking this guys!!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Jones misses the 3. Rebound AI and he gets fouled. :banana: 118-113 going to the line for 2.


----------



## Kunlun

Eddie Jones bricks a three! They have to foul Iverson.

MVP! MVP! MVP! The crowd is on their feet!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AI to the line. Sixers up 5 with 29.8


----------



## Kunlun

Another career high in assists for Iverson. What a game. What a player. What an MVP!


----------



## RoyWilliams

AI hits both, 120-113


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

And the sixers win.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Miami misses, AI will go back to shoot two more.


----------



## Kunlun

Shaq or Iverson MVP now?

Haha, I know it's Shaq, but this game it's Iverson.


----------



## SirCharles34

Nice win guys.

We got the 7th seed right now.

Allen Iverson for MVP!!!


----------



## RoyWilliams

Hits both, Wade strokes a 3, Miami fouls Jackson. 122-116 Philly.


----------



## -33-

On Sunday, Wade doesn't show up...the rest of the team picks up the slack.

Today, Wade shows up big time....the rest of the team doesn't.


----------



## Kunlun

Nice three by Wade. Jackson at the line for two.

*Wade has a career high 45 points to go with 10 rebounds and 6 assists.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Jackson sinks them both 124-116


----------



## Kunlun

Jackson is a sex dawg! I love him!


----------



## -33-

Wade with 48 pts


----------



## RoyWilliams

Wade on fire, hits another 3. 124-119

Ai to the line for 2.


----------



## SirCharles34

Kunlun said:


> Shaq or Iverson MVP now?
> 
> Haha, I know it's Shaq, but this game it's Iverson.


Why is Shaq even being considered for MVP, what has he done??? Wade is the man on that team...

And AI is the MVP of the league. He can't help it his coach f'd up his chances due to his coaching style.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Ai gets both.

Game over, 126-119.


----------



## Kunlun

Wade with another three! Almost fifty for him. Iverson sinks both free throws. Game Over! Sixers win!!

126-119!!


----------



## BizzyRipsta

good game but dammit, not good for the nets.


----------



## -33-

alleninsf said:


> Why is Shaq even being considered for MVP, what has he done??? Wade is the man on that team...
> 
> And AI is the MVP of the league. He can't help it his coach f'd up his chances due to his coaching style.


 You almost had to eat your words earlier when you said the game was over, and now you make another stupid *** comment...

"What has Shaq done?"

They say you can't ask a stupid question, that is a stupid question


----------



## RoyWilliams

Code:


 Name Min FG 3Pt FT Off Reb Ast TO Stl Blk PF Pts  
  K. Korver 47 7-16 5-9 1-1 0 5 2 0 2 0 4 20  
  C. Webber 37 7-16 0-0 1-2 2 10 1 4 3 1 6 15  
  S. Dalembert 26 4-9 0-0 0-0 3 5 0 1 2 1 6 8  
  A. Iguodala 44 5-10 3-5 6-7 4 10 4 4 1 0 3 19  
  A. Iverson 53 11-24 3-5 11-11 0 6 16 2 3 0 0 36  
  A. McKie 13 0-0 0-0 0-0 0 0 1 0 0 0 2 0  
  M. Jackson 35 7-16 0-0 10-10 3 4 4 1 0 1 3 24  
  R. Rogers 7 0-2 0-1 0-0 1 1 0 1 0 0 1 0

 Totals 262 41-93 11-20 29-30 13 41 28 13 11 3 25 122 
Percentages: .441 .550 .967 Team Rebounds: 7 

Some GREAT numbers all around tonight.


----------



## Kunlun

Wow that was an amazing game guys. It took a lot out of me haha! Player of the game has to go to Iverson, but got to give Wade some props for playing so well.

This is the Heat's first three game losing streak of the season. I really hope they get it together before the playoffs though. I want to see them do well. They are one of my favorite teams.


----------



## RoyWilliams

BizzyRipsta said:


> good game but dammit, not good for the nets.


Ahh well.


----------



## SirCharles34

peace yall, until next time...


----------



## RoyWilliams

alleninsf said:


> peace yall, until next time...


Was good having ya tonight, cya.


----------



## Kunlun

alleninsf said:


> Why is Shaq even being considered for MVP, what has he done??? Wade is the man on that team...
> 
> And AI is the MVP of the league. He can't help it his coach f'd up his chances due to his coaching style.


Because the Heat are the best team in the league and Shaq is the main reason they are. Wade couldn't have done this by himself. Shaq just had a bad game against us, but trust me, he is still the most dominant player in the league.


----------



## RoyWilliams

Kunlun said:


> Because the Heat are the best team in the league and Shaq is the main reason they are. Wade couldn't have done this by himself. Shaq just had a bad game against us, but trust me, he is still the most dominant player in the league.


Couldnt agree more. Shaq makes them the best team in the L, no doubt.


----------



## -33-

Positive Note:

Cavs in the 8th seed now!


----------



## RoyWilliams

GUESTS, SIGN UP AND POST, ITS FREE. DONT JUST STAND ON THE SIDELINES, GET IN THE GAME!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC

alleninsf said:


> Why is Shaq even being considered for MVP, what has he done??? Wade is the man on that team...
> 
> And AI is the MVP of the league. He can't help it his coach f'd up his chances due to his coaching style.


Shaq had a stomach virus u [strike]a$$clown![/strike]

He couldnt keep any food or liquid down over the last 2 weeks and he lost 12-15lbs!!! The only reason he played like [strike]sh*t[/strike] is because he didnt have any energy!

If Shaq was anywhere near 100% we win this game!!!

Kid yourself if u like...

-No masked profanity!


----------



## reHEATed

Good game guys. A couple questionable calls imo, but Sixers responded and the Heat did not. Just get the 7th seed and beat the crap out out of the Pistons.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Great game guys, The 6ers really played like a playoff team tonight. That was a gutsy win...


----------



## RoyWilliams

WADE and Phenom thanks for the class.


----------



## RoyWilliams

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Just get the 7th seed and beat the crap out out of the Pistons.


I hope we can do that.


----------



## Kunlun

*Postgame Report*



> *76ers Head Coach Jim O'Brien*
> On tonight’s game
> “You had to put statistics like we did together tonight in order to beat them in overtime. You just squeak it out.”
> 
> On the importance of free-throws
> “That was one of the reasons we lost and certainly knocking down 33 out of 34 is a big help to us and has been all season.”
> 
> On Marc Jackson’s play
> “It was mega. What he brought, what he has been bringing to the court, his leadership, his ability to put numbers up for us, his tenacity, his toughness, it was a great effort by Marc [Jackson]. It was a great effort by Allen [Iverson] as well. If it’s possible to be more impressive than what Dwayne Wade did, than Allen [Iverson] did that. I loved what Chris Webber did, he just willed himself to knock down big shots. I was very proud of the way he came back. Kyle [Korver] was knocking down three’s and Andre [Iguodala] had great three’s and great passing. Just a great effort by our basketball team.”
> 
> *Sixers Guard Allen Iverson*
> On playing off the pick-and-roll with Marc Jackson
> “Just a pick your poison type thing. When I turn the corner, and Shaq (O’Neal) steps out, obviously I’m going to beat him. Any big man that steps out, I’m going to try to beat him. If they sit back and try to zone up and trap me, you’ve got to hit that guy. You’ve got to make the pass to that guy. Marc just hit shots. If we lost the game, we would have (taken) that shot for the rest of the game. That’s just playing the game like it’s supposed to be played. When a man’s wide open, give him the ball, and let him use the talent that got him here.”
> 
> On how critical this win was for the Sixers
> “Critical. Real critical. Just because it was the next one. I say it all the time, the one that we need is the first one. We had to play tonight, so this is the one we need more than anything. This was our biggest game of the season. And every one down the stretch is going to be just that.”
> 
> On the atmosphere of the game
> 
> “When you get to the arena, I used to joke with Aaron McKie all the time after we started getting big crowds in here, they start acting like people in L.A. You know it will fill up, but it (doesn’t) fill up in the beginning. In playoff games, it’s already filled up. You see 20,000 (fans) right when the buzzer goes off to start the game. That’s how it was tonight. That’s what made it feel like a playoff atmosphere. Because everybody was in it, just from the beginning of the game to the end.”
> 
> *Sixers Forward Andre Iguodala*
> On Dwayne Wade
> “The tough thing about Dwayne is that he has one of the quickest first steps in the league. Once he gets you faded one way, he just blows by you the other way. I think tonight he showed he can hit the 15 and 18 footer. We went under the pick-and-roll the whole night, and he consistently knocked down the shot. He just had a great game.”
> 
> *Sixers Center Marc Jackson*
> On whether the fans can expect the same effort if the Sixers make the playoffs
> “Of course. If our fans keep coming out and supporting us like they’re doing, they’ll be proud.”
> 
> On this tough final stretch of games
> “That’s the NBA. Playing a lot of games in a few nights - that comes with the territory. As a basketball player you enjoy those things.”
> 
> On the Sixers shooting 33-34 from the free throw line as a team
> “Wow, that’s tremendous. That’s great considering we’ve gone through spells where we’ve been really bad. Getting those foul shots in in practice really helps.”
> 
> On Dwyane Wade
> “During the game I asked (Udonis) Haslem, ‘Is he like this in practice, or is this a gametime thing?’ He said it is even worse in practice. He is the most mature second-year player ever. He’s incredible with his maturity and everything. I think the most important thing about him is he knows the angles and how to attack.”
> 
> *Miami Head Coach Stan Van Gundy*
> On tonight’s loss
> “We were motivated, (the Sixers) just beat our (butt). We didn’t play any (darn) defense down the stretch and we got beat because we didn’t guard anybody and we turned the ball over 20 times, so you get beat. Make whatever excuses you want, we got our (butt) beat.”
> 
> “Dwayne (Wade) was great. When we didn’t turn the ball over, we were able to get shots. But we turned the ball over too much. We don’t have a great margin for error because we’re the worst free-throw shooting team in the league. So we cant do that and turn the ball over.”
> 
> On Allen Iverson’s steal in overtime
> “The steal was huge. The steal was huge. There was no reason (for it). We should have had another guy in the backcourt, Eddie (Jones) should run the baseline (and) you should be able to get the ball in bounds. My gosh, it’s ridiculous.”
> 
> “There should have been somebody in the backcourt. We’re supposed to have both guards in the backcourt but Dwayne wasn’t there. The thing is, you get the ball in every other possession in the game and you just assume that’s going to happen and that’s not good enough.”
> 
> *Miami Guard Damon Jones*
> On tonight’s game
> “I don’t think (our) emotions got out of hand. When you’re putting your best effort forth out there, and other circumstances (and) other things get in your way, plus you’re facing a good basketball team on the other end in Philadelphia, you’re going to have incidents like that where emotions get out of hand. But it was a hard fought game, it went into overtime, we had chances to win, we couldn’t get stops, period.”
> 
> “We’re on top of our game. We’re playing with the type of intensity and effort that we did in the first half. We’re a tough team to beat. For whatever reason, we didn’t transfer that into the second half. You have to give credit to Philadelphia. They’re fighting for something to get into the playoffs and they did a hell of a job.”


Link


----------



## LakerLunatic

HELL YEAH! 

****ING HELL YEAH! THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TAKE THAT YOU ***** HEAT, TAKE THAT! :banana:


----------



## Vladman27

Congrats - that's a big win and though I"m a nets fan, I'm inclined to think you guys make the playoffs now.


----------



## Rayza

What a victory ! If AI brings this type of game everyday besides looking to dominate all the shots, I think 76ers will go far in the playoffs. I hope CWebb can really adjust and bring his game.

Maybe they should run heaps of pick and roll with AI and he'll get some open J's. That might get his confidence up for the playoffs.

I still hope 76ers will play Miami instead of Pistons in the first round. I like our chances better against Heats even with a healthy Shaq.


----------



## Vermillion

Yahoo soda for the win.

Allen Iverson is teh sex god.


----------



## MVPlaya

What a great win for us. I wish I could have posted more about this but I have been loaded with work. I support the team off the forums, and this was an amazing win for the Sixers. If they can beat the Heat with 8 players...theres no tellin what we can do in the play-offs.

This was a great effort by the team. AI brought his game today and you could tell just by his statistics.

Great win, we can finish this season off strong and we still got hopes of overtaking the celtics!


----------



## walkon4

BIG BIG WIN.

Damn, if only we could have beat boston tuesday.. 

This team is so up and down its amazing.


----------



## Al Jefferson

Congrats on the win guys..
You all can be very lethal in the Post-Season.
With AI anything can happen.


PdP


----------



## Sliccat

Sliccat's observations:

1. AI was the **** tonight. He was more aggresive than I've ever seen him, all his jumpers were falling, and he played great defense. That's right, I'm talking about Andre Igguadala. Huge, even though DWade was just sick. Why couldn't he do this in the olympics?

2. Oh, yeah. That other AI was kinda nice. game-winning steal, 38 pts, career high 16 asts, 2 TO, over 50%. Not bad.

3. Kyle Korver has been great lately, CWebb is helping his game even more.

4. I have to take a short break from my "completely off Jim O'Brien" stance. Starting CWebb against Shaq is idiotic, and the mission of keeping Dalembert out of foul trouble is futile. Now, back to my "completely off Jim O'Brien" stance. 

5. I'm also off CWebb, and booing him is the dumbest thing I've ever heard of in my life. What, do they want him to play worse? Besides, when he hits a shot with under 6:00 left, destiny is on our side.


----------

